# prolungare vs protrarre



## Amaranta Buendía

Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare la differenza fra "prolungare" e "protrarre"? Il contesto è un esercizio che sto facendo sul libro d'italiano. Devo decidere fra entrambi due verbi nelle seguenti espressioni:
1) È vietato .................... le visite ai malati oltre le dicianove.

2) Stavo così bene in montagna, che avrei voluto ................... le mie ferie.​

Da quello che mi pare (intuitivamente), "prolungare" andrebbe bene per 1 e "protrarre" per 2, ma vorrei il parere di un nativo, se fosse possibile.

Tante grazie in anticipo.

Amaranta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Amaranta,

il verbo _protrarre_ si riferisce sempre al tempo, mentre _prolungare_ può riferirsi sia al tempo che allo spazio.
Nel tuo caso specifico, alla frase 1. userei _protrarre _(viene indicato espressamente un limite temporale, le diciannove) e alla frase 2. userei _protrarre_ o _prolungare_ indifferentemente.


----------



## Amaranta Buendía

Grazie, Angel. La tua spiegazione è molto chiara.

Amaranta


----------



## lemure libero

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Amaranta,
> 
> il verbo _protrarre_ si riferisce sempre al tempo, mentre _prolungare_ può riferirsi sia al tempo che allo spazio.
> Nel tuo caso specifico, alla frase 1. userei _protrarre _(viene indicato espressamente un limite temporale, le diciannove) e alla frase 2. userei _protrarre_ o _prolungare_ indifferentemente.


Buon giorno Angel,
sono finito nella conversazione perché ero interessato allo stesso tema. In realtà con un tono un po' critico:
"Ma come, in italiano non c'è un sinonimo di protrarre?". 

In realtà ci sarebbe, è _prorogare. _In tutti gli altri casi_ s_i, è come dici tu, per ottenerlo è necessario indicare che stiamo parlando di tempo.
Ma allora, non trovi che in entrambe le frasi proposte dalla gentile Amaranda, sia comprensibile che si tratta di fenomeni temporali e che sia utilizzabile perciò _prolungare _? Te lo chiedo perché il mio interesse iniziale era dovuto proprio alla ricerca di un termine alternativo a _protrarre _che francamente non riuscirei a inserire in una conversazione.
Ciao


----------



## ohbice

Temo che Angel Aura non scriva da un po'.
Potresti dirci per quale motivo non ti piace protrarre? Potresti darci una tua frase completa di senso compiuto che contiene le parole in questione?


----------



## lemure libero

Ti ringrazio per avermi dato la possibilità di correggermi.
Avrei dovuto scrivere così: "_...non _sempre_ riuscirei a inserire in una conversazione_", e con questo alludere, non tanto a una o più frasi in cui non trovo adeguato "protrarre", quanto, all'occorrenza di compiacere al congenito pudore della classe media (alla quale mi accludo), ad esprimersi forbitamente, per motivi che so, perché vedo e comprendo, ma di cui parlare porterebbe fuori tema.
Perciò, quando sono in cantiere direi:
_"Dite agli gli operai, che le ferie sono prorogate fino all'otto di gennaio", _ e invece:
_"Mi prese un rovello assiduo, che si protrasse a lungo e al quale non seppi dare quiete", _dal mio psichiatra.
Vorrei rassicurarti: mi piace "protrarre", ma avere un sinonimo aiuta.
p.s. In futuro cercherò di esprimermi meglio.


----------



## ohbice

Mah, in un cantiere forse direi che le ferie sono allungate all'8 gennaio compreso, mentre da uno psicologo non mi esprimere come un letterato dell '800...


----------



## Mary49

lemure libero said:


> classe media (*alla quale mi accludo*   )


acclùdere in Vocabolario - Treccani *"acclùdere* (ant. e letter. *acchiùdere*) v. tr. [dal lat. tardo _accludĕre_, comp. di _ad_- e _claudĕre_ «chiudere»] (pass. rem. _accluṡi_, _accludésti_, ecc.; part. pass. _accluṡo_). – Chiudere dentro, mettere nella stessa busta o in un plico: _a_. _nella lettera un assegno_, _a_. _un francobollo per la risposta_; _accludo alla richiesta una fotografia; ho ricevuto questo avviso_, _di cui vi accludo copia"_.


----------



## lemure libero

Ciao, avete ragione entrambi, ho la tendenza ad un vocabolario arcaico (forse è per questo che ero dallo psichiatra ) e spesso ricorro al linguaggio figurato, ma sto cercando di migliorarmi. Per "accludermi" intendevo proprio: chiudermi dentro allo stesso gruppo/ busta, e se non lo avessi aggiunto, oltre a non dire tutta la verità, sarei apparso anche un po' snob, non trovi, Mary 49?   ( Su google libri compare uno sparuto caso di un uso simile, ma effettivamente è in una lirica). Potevo scrivere: " di cui faccio parte".


ohbice said:


> Mah, in un cantiere forse direi che le ferie sono allungate all'8 gennaio compreso, mentre da uno psicologo non mi esprimere come un letterato dell '800...


Giusto per tornare in tema: " Non si era mai registrata una siccità così protratta ed estesa"? Comunque è un linguaggio più da giornalista che da operaio.


----------



## lemure libero

Ho controllato e devo farmi una correzione: il "rovello" è assiduo per definizione, quindi è un aggettivo superfluo.  
Ciao


----------



## ohbice

lemure libero said:


> "Non si era mai registrata una siccità così protratta ed estesa".


... così estesa e prolungata. così eviti l'*ed*, che al mio orecchio ormai suona stantio


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> in italiano non c'è un sinonimo di protrarre?..In realtà ci sarebbe: è _prorogare._


Secondo me i due verbi non sono sinonimi:
_La discussione si è protratta fino alle 23 / la discussione si è prorogata   fino alle 23.
La scadenza è stata prorogata a fine mese / la scadenza è stata protratta  a fine mese._



ohbice said:


> l'*ed*, che al mio orecchio ormai suona stantio


Anche se dico ''ed ecco che arrivo!''? Forse il tuo orecchio è un po' troppo ''modernista''  .


----------



## ohbice

Avrei dovuto specificare che ed mi da noia quasi sempre


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> Secondo me i due verbi non sono sinonimi:
> _La discussione si è protratta fino alle 23 / la discussione si è prorogata   fino alle 23.
> La scadenza è stata prorogata a fine mese / la scadenza è stata protratta  a fine mese_


Sono d'accordo, tra i due termini sorge una sfumatura. Per me è dovuta al fatto che "prorogare" talvolta assume il significato di "procrastinare", (_prorogare, procrastinare, protrarre,_ per chi ha difficoltà a pronunciare la erre sai che divertimento ), quindi non è indicato dove si può equivocare.

Nel caso di: _"la scadenza è protratta a fine mese_" si evidenzia proprio questa diversità, perché di fatto in "protrarre", non compare il significato: "procrastinare"  o "rimandare" _la scadenza._

Nei dizionari, come sinonimi di "protrarre", oltre a "prorogare" compaiono " seguitare" e "continuare" che implicano il prolungarsi nel tempo. Negli altri casi: "prolungare, allungare, etc.", se non è contestualizzato, bisognerebbe specificare se si tratta di una dilatazione nello spazio o nel tempo, come dice Angel.  post3

Ohbice, non me ne volere, ma vedo che anche tu hai sempre evitato di usare "protrarre".


----------



## ohbice

Per forza, se il contesto non è quello adatto...


----------



## lemure libero

Ma ti capita di usarlo, senza sentirti un letterato dell'ottocento?


----------



## lorenzos

Se in un libro trovassi queste battute:
_"Perché non ti sei fatto vivo?"_​_"Scusami amore, non ti ho telefonato perché la riunione si è protratta fino a tardi"_​credo che lo lascerei perdere, senza alcun rimpianto.


----------

